# Healthcare



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,

Just about ready to wrap up this year's taxes using Quicken. When I did the 'final review' it says I have not provided info on healthcare. We spent all but 3-4 days in Mexico last year (where we are covered by the national ins program - IMSS - for somethinhg line $600/year combined). There must be some form that says we were outside the US - but I can't find it. Can anyone help ?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup - you need to use form 8965 to claim an exemption from the requirement for health care coverage. For someone outside the country for at least 330 days in 2015, it's "exemption C" but here are the details:
https://www.irs.gov/uac/About-Form-8965

Cheers,
Bev


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I've found a form 8965 which quicken had already created on my return. What a crazy form. For my "full year exemption" is checked for wife and myself - and the exemption type is 'C' (expats). That is in Part III. 

Quicken doesn't flag the form as not being completed.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry - I say Quicken but I mean Turbotax. I opened the 8965 form - made no changes - and reran the 'final review' and now the message regarding healthcare has gone away. Maybe this post will help someone else.

Thanks for you help.


----------

